# plašit



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
viděla jsem ve slovníku že sloveso plašit může hovorově znamenat: namlouvat se. Je to pravda? Použivá se v tom smyslu?
Moje věta: Brzy se naučila napodobovat i muezzina. Plašila arabský hosty, všechny fetaky. Občas se jen tak trochu nalízla a vládla konverzaci.
Tady by se hodilo spíš v tom smyslu než ve smyslu: rozdivočovat, děsit.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Moje spekulace: Myslím, že arabský host v České republice nečeká, že uslyší muezzina, takže se lekne. Třeba taky proto, že si vyhazuje z kopýtka více, než mu Korán dovoluje. 


> viděla jsem ve slovníku že sloveso plašit může hovorově znamenat: namlouvat se.


Namlouvat se?  Něco jako flirtovat? Nevím, to se mi nezdá. Co přesně říká slovník?


----------



## parolearruffate

Slovník spisovného jazyka českého: 
5. expr. koho ucházet se o lásku bez vážných umyslů? namlouvat si, mámit, bláznit 3: p.děvčata, jak mne těšilo chlapce p. _plést jim hlavu
_Ale asi to nebude, asi to je prostě leknout se.
Děkuju


----------



## zuzanadoma

Někdy se používá "*s*plašit" (+ akuzativ) ve významu "sehnat", ale tady to bude opravdu spíš "lekat"


----------

